# South Land Ranch - January - Girls in waiting ....



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

SLR has 4 girls in waiting for the end of January. The other day, I took some pics, but haven't had a chance to post them here ... so now it is time  

First up - technically a girl was bred on Dec 23 and Dec 24 

Proctor Hill Farm BO Artagatis x Proctor Hill Farm BO TeKillYa *S for a line breeding on *B NC Promisedland RB Bolero *S (S: NC PromisedLand Ram-Beau *S D: SGCH NC PromisedLand Pal Macarena 5*D )
Third Freshening - 35 days to kiddidng - due 23 January (2011 doeling Hoorah is in the back and due 8 Feb)










Marantha Acres Tumbleweed x Proctor Hill Farm BO TeKillYa *S (F1 registered Mini Nubians) - second freshening 36 days to kidding ... due 24 January










Proctor Hill Farm SG Ferrari x Proctor Hill Farm BO TeKillYa *S - repeat breeding from 2010 that I just LOVED!!!! I sold both the doeling and buckling from that breeding, doeling has freshened and so I am repeating in hopes of a doeling for myself. - second freshening - 37 days to kidding - due 25 January

*


















*Sawgna Farms OMFM Genji x Dragonfly T Finneas - 38 days to kidding - due 26 January .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Then we have ----

4 does in first half of February (all reg nigerians)
3 does in March (2 reg nigerians - 1 nubian for F1 Mini Nubian)
1 Nubian due April 1st for boer / nubian


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I can't wait to see pics when they kids..pretty does you ahve there


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They're lookin' good! :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Tumbles kidded in 2011 as a FF 2 year old - bred to a Nigerian - and the mini nubians were GORGEOUS!!! I wasn't sure if I would like them and they were adorable..... but I am really hoping to see some awesome udders for show


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful girls!

The doe in the fourth pic looks like she's saying..."Really! How much longer?!?"


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is Ferrari - she is a BRAT when she is not bred / milking. I never have to pregnancy test her because within a couple weeks of being bred she becomes the most vocal, loving goat I have ever met!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

THey are all beautiful! LOL love that pic of Ferrari! 
I can't wait to see what your girls give you!


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice looking does!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Beautiful girls, cant wait to see the babies.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Here's going for a whole kidding season with babies as beautiful as Thalia produced


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

very nice looking goats Allison


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Eeeek!!! Couple more weeks till kids are here! Four girls at one time  udder/belly pics this weekend


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

alrighty - girls have their bose, udder shaves, and are ready to go!!! Woo Hoo!!! getting excited. now to rig up some kidding pens


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my - this weekend will be fun!

3 girls to kid (I sometimes will induce so that I am home when they kid) 

Tuesday - January 15th .....

Agirl - Day 142
Genji - Day 139
Ferarri - Day 140

I am worried as Agirl had trips last year and one was dead before I got there and second still with a sack on her and a third completely clean. Genji had trips and all dead when i found them (didn't have an accurate due date from breeder). Ferrari is a 2nd timer with twins two years ago that she snuck out on me when i wasn't looking!

Seemings how my kidding stalls are NOT completed, coyotes hanging in the pasture, and it has been COLD, I am hoping hubs will let me use the carport to set up some temp pens for the girls.... if not - maybe the porch *giggle*

My plan is to induce A girl to kid on Friday / early saturday and the other two to kid Sunday .... we will see how that plan works ... 

These breedings are VERY important to me and can not wait!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Curious, how do you induce? Obviously there's not a need in my case as I stay home but for future reference....


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

WhisperingWillowNDG said:


> Curious, how do you induce? Obviously there's not a need in my case as I stay home but for future reference....


Yes I would like to know also just for future reference


----------



## redwingminis (Dec 4, 2012)

You just love punishing yourself !!! Good luck this weekend.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha redwings - pretty much and will do again in March.

I induce with dexamethasone and lutylase - both are RX meds


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

eeeekkkkk - Its FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Agirl is on day 145 - and she is softening on her own  

Ferrari is on day 143 and trying to hump everything in sight ... crazy girl - she did this last pregnancy 2 years ago also!

Gengi is on day 142 and a ...... brat is an ok word to describe her ... LOL!

Both Agirl and Genji had trips last year and I am thinking we might be headed that way again with as big as these darn girls are!!! 

Last night I also felt kid/s moving quite well in WitchCraft who is due February 12th  Someone on here has their fingers crossed for a little girl out of Witch


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Woo Hoo!!! girls are doing well - it is still in the air as to who will kid first ... but I am *patiently* waiting


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's some pics taken this morning!

Agirl - day 146



















Genji day 143



























Ferrari day 144


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They're in cahoots to torture you!

I can see a boatload of kids in your near future!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhh and did they ever, Liz ... ugh! Will post in the nursery!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

waiting for pics!


----------

